# Would have been sweating



## rino delbello

Salve, c'è questa frase in cui vi è anche una struttura che non pensavo esistesse. Mi riferisco alla forma continuous ''Would have been sweating'' . La frase è questa ed è un esempio preso da un sito. Penso di aver trovato una duplice traduzione italiana adattabile, ma non so se è corretta :  When Mike came home yesterday, he claimed he had been jogging. I didn't believe a word he said. If he had really been jogging, he would have been sweating or at least out of breath. I think he went down to the coffee shop and had a donut.   Io ho tradotto ''would have been sweating'' in italiano ''sarebbe stato a sudare/ avrebbe sudato ''. Voi che ne dite?


----------



## london calling

Concordo con te, Rino.


----------



## rino delbello

Ciao London, grazie , quindi vanno bene tutte e due le traduzioni o soltanto ''avrebbe sudato''?


----------



## Matrap

> Salve, c'è questa frase in cui vi è anche una struttura che non pensavo esistesse



Ciao rino. Esiste, esiste ed è un tempo verbale che si chiama "perfect conditional continuous". LINK


----------



## rino delbello

Ciao Matrap, grazie, si ho visto, quindi in questo caso tu come tradurresti ''would have been sweating''?


----------



## Matrap

"Avrebbe sudato".


----------



## rino delbello

ok, grazie, ma mi chiedo...come mai esiste questa forma se già c'è ''would have sweated'' che traduce anch'esso avrebbe sudato......? Qual'è la differenza fra i due usi?


----------



## london calling

rino delbello said:


> ok, grazie, ma mi chiedo...come mai esiste questa forma se già c'è ''would have sweated'' che traduce anch'esso avrebbe sudato......?


Esistono delle "forme", in particolare quelle "continuous" , che in italiano non esistono...dovete prenderle così come sono.


----------



## rino delbello

Capisco London, quindi would have been sweating e would have sweated si traducono ''avrebbe sudato''?


----------



## L'Enrico

_Avrebbe sudato_ non va bene.
_He would have been sweating_ si riferisce al momento in cui Mike sostiene di essere stato a correre. La ragione per cui tu non hai creduto a Mike è perchè nel momento in cui sosteneva di essere stato a correre non ne mostrava i segni; non stava sudando, e non era senza fiato.
Non c'è un modo comodo di renderlo in italiano. La cosa migliore è una perifrasi.
"[...] Ma io non gli ho creduto; se veramente fosse stato a correre sarebbe stato coperto di sudore, o perlomeno senza fiato."

E.


----------



## silvialxk

Diciamo che, l'Accademia della Crusca mi perdoni, teoricamente sarebbe: *sarebbe stato sudando

Cioè, nel momento in cui ho visto Mike avrei dovuto vedere anche il suo sudore ancora nell'atto di colargli dalla fronte.

Secondo me se dici "sarebbe stato grondante di sudore"/"avrebbe grondato di sudore" te la cavi  "Grondante" secondo me mantiene quel senso di "sudore che ancora cola".


----------



## giginho

Secondo me sarebbe opportuno tradurlo con:

_sarebbe stato sudato_

Dove la condizione di sudato si intende durevole nel tempo....d'altronde è esperienza di questi giorni che quando si inizia a sudare si continua per un po'!!


----------



## mailpaga

"sarebbe stato sudando" non si può sentire...
Sarebbe stato madido di sudore...


----------



## london calling

_If he had really been jogging, he would have been sweating or at least out of breath_
Se fosse veramente andato a correre sarebbe stato madido di sudore/sarebbe stato tutto sudato e senza fiato, ecc. ecc.

Per cui concordo con l'Enrico, Giginho e Mailpaga. Questi tempi verbali sono molto particolari in inglese. E aggiungo che ci sono già diversi thread che ne parlano.....


----------



## rino delbello

Si, si potrebbe anche tradurre ''sarebbe stato ancora a sudare''.


----------



## L'Enrico

framo said:


> avrebbe dovuto stare sudando



Se mi posso permettere, _avrebbe dovuto star sudando_ non è che sia bellissimo.
_Avrebbe dovuto esser sudato_ mi sembra meglio.

E.


----------



## framo

L'Enrico said:


> Se mi posso permettere, _avrebbe dovuto star sudando_ non è che sia bellissimo.
> _Avrebbe dovuto esser sudato_ mi sembra meglio.
> 
> E.


Infatti rileggendo non mi convinceva troppo e ho eliminato il suggerimento. La tua ipotesi è decisamente migliore.


----------



## rino delbello

Scusate... ma avrebbe dovuto essere sudato non si traduce ''should have been sweating''?


----------



## silvialxk

mailpaga said:


> "sarebbe stato sudando" non si può sentire...
> Sarebbe stato madido di sudore...



Non si può sentire perché è sgrammaticato, infatti c'è l'asterisco all'inizio della frase  Era solo per cercare di spiegare meglio a rino!


----------



## rino delbello

Ciao silvialxlx, ti ringrazio ma quello che voglio capire io è se in questo contesto, ''would have been sweating'', ''should have been sweating'' o ancora ''was supposed to have been sweating'' avrebbero lo stesso significato.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, rino.

Appartengo a quella sparuta minoranza che crede che lo stato "normale" di una lingua è quello in cui ad una espressione corrisponde un significato. Detto brutalmente, non credo nella sinonimìa. Pertanto le tre espressioni da te proposte sono tutte e tre possibili ed appropriate al contesto che ci hai indicato, anche se, proprio perché sono _diverse_, dicono ognuna una cosa lievemente diversa da quello che dice l'altra. 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## nextjey

L'Enrico said:


> Se mi posso permettere, _avrebbe dovuto star sudando_ non è che sia bellissimo.
> _Avrebbe dovuto esser sudato_ mi sembra meglio.
> 
> E.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,

naturalmente col mio post mi riferivo al post immediatamente precedente, in cui ci viene chiesto se le tre espressioni *inglesi* sono tutte altrettanto corrette.
Non ho voluto entrare nel problema della traduzione in italiano.

GS


----------



## rino delbello

Ciao Giorgio, grazie per il chiarimento .


----------



## silvialxk

rino delbello said:


> Ciao silvialxlx, ti ringrazio ma quello che voglio capire io è se in questo contesto, ''would have been sweating'', ''should have been sweating'' o ancora ''was supposed to have been sweating'' avrebbero lo stesso significato.



Ok, allora ti dirò che secondo me la sfumatura di significato è decisamente minima, anche perché non si può prescindere dall'aspettativa di chi osserva, cioè, se uno va a fare jogging mi aspetto che tornerà sudato. Ecco che in tutti e tre i casi questa aspettativa (poi disattesa dalla maglietta asciutta di lui) comunque c'è, quindi io voto per l'intercambiabilità


----------



## rino delbello

Grazie silvialxk, in questo caso vale l'intercambiabilità, ma se fosse un'altra frase forse la traduzione italiana sarebbe diversa, vero?


----------



## silvialxk

A mio parere, sinceramente, no...
In italiano, comunque, le tradurresti tutte e tre con il condizionale (avrebbe sudato, sarebbe sudato, sarebbe stato sudato, avrebbe dovuto sudare, avrebbe grondato di sudore, ecc...).


----------



## rino delbello

Grazie, in questo caso allora secondo me ''avrebbe dovuto essere sudato'' esplicitato in un post precedente, non è adatto, invece quello che piu' mi convince è ''avrebbe grondato di sudore'', tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, rino.

Beh, ''avrebbe grondato di sudore'', ancorché perfetta grammaticalmente*, mi sembra un po' troppo forte. Per di più, in essa manca un segnale esplicito della supposizione che il parlante ha fatto basandosi sulla conoscenza di fatti pregressi. Di norma, questa operazione, che va sotto il nome di modalità deontica, utilizza il verbo servile "dovere". E infatti, non a caso, ecco ''avrebbe dovuto essere sudato'', che secondo me è la traduzione meno peggio. 

cari saluti.

GS

* Personalmente preferisco usare "essere" come ausiliare di "grondare", ma è una questione di gusti.


----------



## london calling

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> E infatti, non a caso, ecco ''avrebbe dovuto essere sudato'', che secondo me è la traduzione meno peggio.


Concordo in pieno.


----------



## rino delbello

Ciao Giorgio, Silvia e London, grazie a tutti per il chiarimento .


----------



## rino delbello

Ancora una cosa Giorgio, in riferimento ad un tuo post precedente non mi è chiara una cosa :  Appartengo a quella sparuta minoranza che crede che lo stato "normale" di una lingua è quello in cui ad una espressione corrisponde un significato. Detto brutalmente, non credo nella sinonimìa. Pertanto le tre espressioni da te proposte sono tutte e tre possibili ed appropriate al contesto che ci hai indicato, anche se, proprio perché sono diverse, dicono ognuna una cosa lievemente diversa da quello che dice l'altra.   Ecco, se alla fine del tuo post c'è scritto ''proprio perche' sono diverse, dicono ognuna una cosa lievemente diversa da quello che dice l'altra, allora should have been sweating e wouldhave been sweating in questo contesto non si traducono allo stesso modo, vero?


----------

